
The Unraveling of America - enraged_camel
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/political-commentary/covid-19-end-of-american-era-wade-davis-1038206/
======
euix
This guy has some goggles on for Canada which has its share of problems which
one day will come home to roost. Nevertheless the last few months has really
changed my thinking. I used to be willing to do one more tour of duty down
south but now I don't think I want to head to the U.S. no amount of money is
worth it.

If Trump wins again that's it. I don't think Canada will be safe either,
whatever shit happens in the U.S. Canada is just going to become collateral
damage.

